
The UK's tech sector faces a tougher talent battle post-Brexit UK - rbanffy
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/uk-tech-faces-tougher-talent-battle-post-brexit?utm_content=buffer86a80&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
tomalpha
Conversely, whilst it may become harder to attract talent from outside the UK,
UK talent may become cheaper if the pound stays at its post-brexit-vote lows.

UK tech graduates are increasingly looking outside finance for jobs these
days. Combine this with the reduction in the size of the City of London and
there could be lots of talent on the market within the UK.

[IMHO this doesn't balance out the harm caused by leaving the EU, but might
offer a glimmer of hope - we can still be attractive as an outsourcing hub.]

